# NYC parking



## janej (Aug 4, 2011)

Friend will visit NYC this weekend and stay in Marriott Marquis.  The hotel charges $80 per night for parking.   I found this site with good rates.  But I am not sure how safe it is.   We always parked for $29 at MC but not sure if they would take their car if they don't stay there.

Any suggestions?

Jane


----------



## e.bram (Aug 4, 2011)

Try the garages on the West side(extreme) and the 60's. Fairly reasonable.


----------



## bdh (Aug 4, 2011)

If they're going to ditch the car for several days, they could park at Port Imperial in Weehawken for $10 a day.


----------



## janej (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  I will pass them to my friend.  They live in NC.  They will not need their car for a few days in NYC.  I guess they'd prefer the easiest way with minimal drive in the city.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 4, 2011)

There's no reason to have a car at all unless they want to drive out to the Hamptons or somewhere like that.

I would suggest driving somewhere fairly close to Manhattan, parking, and taking a train into the city.  A cab from Penn Station to the Marquis isn't very expensive.  

With gas and tolls, it almost makes sense to me to drive to Washington DC or somewhere like Princeton, New Jersey and leaving the car there.  I know that tickets from DC to Penn on the Amtrak are as low as $74 per ticket one way and it's only 3 hours and 20 minutes station to station..


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 4, 2011)

Also check out http://www.bestparking.com/


Richard


----------



## bdh (Aug 4, 2011)

bdh said:


> If they're going to ditch the car for several days, they could park at Port Imperial in Weehawken for $10 a day.



When parking at Port Imperial, they would then take the 10 min ferry ride (somewhat of a scenic skyline view of NYC) across the Hudson to the 39th St terminal - at the terminal they'd jump on the NY Waterway bus as there are 5 or 6 routes thru lower Manhattan that will drop them a block or 2 from their destination.  The ferry is about $7 and the bus is free.

PS: For 1st time visitors to NYC, the most difficult part off all this is finding the parking lot at Port Imperial - probably because your driving your own car in an unknown city - since after parking the car, others are doing the driving, its actually fun little excursion.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 5, 2011)

One of the ferry buses in NYC goes along 57th Street, so they could get off the bus one block from the Manhattan Club.


----------



## chrisobb (Aug 5, 2011)

You can also park in Port of Authority on 42nd St. I think it is $28 per day. You can then take a cab or walk. Drop off your bags before parking. I live in the area so I would really suggest parking on the NJ side. At the price of parking in NY, you can really save some money.


----------



## janej (Aug 5, 2011)

chrisobb said:


> You can also park in Port of Authority on 42nd St. I think it is $28 per day. You can then take a cab or walk. Drop off your bags before parking. I live in the area so I would really suggest parking on the NJ side. At the price of parking in NY, you can really save some money.



I think this would be the best option for them.  They might finish late on the last night and it would be easy to get to their car.  

Is this the right link http://www.panynj.gov/bus-terminals/pabt-services.html#parking ?

It says daily rate is $33.


----------



## bdh (Aug 5, 2011)

chrisobb said:


> park in Port of Authority on 42nd St - suggest parking on the NJ side.



Isn't the PoA on 42nd on the NY side?  Or I'm not following directions correctly??


----------



## learnalot (Aug 5, 2011)

bdh said:


> Isn't the PoA on 42nd on the NY side?  Or I'm not following directions correctly??



You are correct.  This is referring to the port authority station on 42nd street in NYC.  Other options would be parking on the NJ side, including weehauken as already mentioned.


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://autoclub.centralparking.com/

AAA members can save up to 50% for parking rates in NYC.

HEADS UP:
Wherever you plan to park your car, remove your car registration, if appplicable (every state is different)...your EZ PASS and all items that would provide your home address...
Lesson I learned the hard way.


----------



## janej (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you used the AAA savings?  Is it on top of the web coupon?   The price with the web coupon seems pretty reasonable already.  They have so many locations.

Thanks for the link,

Jane


----------



## liborn2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes..we have used the AAA parking coupons and enjoy the discounts..in fact its funny to see everyone leaving the theater district and showing their coupons from AAA when retrieving their vehicles.
Hope you enjoy your visit.
Welcome to NY.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://nyc.centralparking.com/?gclid=CJaW3JWxvqoCFcR_5QodxjYd2w

I usually use this site.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> ...With gas and tolls, it almost makes sense to me to drive to Washington DC or somewhere like Princeton, New Jersey and leaving the car there.  I know that tickets from DC to Penn on the Amtrak are as low as $74 per ticket one way and it's only 3 hours and 20 minutes station to station..



Princeton Junction, NJ ... TNJ train stop. $5/day self park & lock lot, 14 day maximum, prepay on the spot with the lot machine that takes credit cards or cash. $30 per round trip ticket brought at the station. Penn Station is the terminal in NYC. Remember, you have to handle your own luggage -so pack according to what you can carry. $8 cab ride to MC.


----------

